# Troy-Bilt Model # 31BS6BN2711



## dtnel (Jan 26, 2020)

U have a Troy Bilt model number listed above. 

Plug is good, Spark on cranking when plug is grounded to engine housing outside of cylinder when I checked for spark. 

I can spray some Carb/Choke cleaner in cylinder, put plug in, plug boot on and hit the electric start button and it'll fire, run for about 3-5 seconds and die. 

All springs are attached and in place. Choke and levers appear to work as they should. 

Pulled fuel tank, emptied, installed and filled half full with known good fuel I supplied that I use with sea foam. I also used this fuel with 4 snowblowers 2 days ago getting them up and running due to lack of maintenance. 

Back to the Troy Bilt. Pulled the fuel drain plug on snowblower, drained fuel, remove carb, removed float, removed primer line and cleaned float needle. 

Blew air with mouth from inlet port and moved float up and down and it operated properly. 

Blew air with mouth thru the prime line port attached to carb and it operated properly allowing air thru. 

Reinstalled carb, fuel bowl and all attaching parts, choke, etc. Pumped primer plug and pulled drain plug and fuel was present in bowl so primer is working properly. 

This snowblower was bought new Nov 2018. Used twice by owner that winter. He was away this winter until he just returned from vacation in Nepal and found that his family wasn't able to use it so he called me to see what I could find out in regards to getting it going. 

I also did try using the pull start to crank it and it seemed to pull fine as it should. 

I'm wondering if there's a known issue with these particular model snowblowers, etc? 

Could it be showing spark fine and then not showing spark once it gets going? 

When I had the spark plug out I put my finger over the spark plug hole and pressed the electric start button there was good compression as it would force my finger enough to leak pressure around the edge of my finger against the spark plug hole. 

Against my better judgement I used carb choke cleaner with a straw and sprayed deep into the carb and with little squirts and manipulating the choke I was able to keep it going until I'd remove spray. 

I don't like doing it this way using Carb Choke cleaner and should get a sprayer specifically for gas and move and stick to that method. 

I'm kind of stumped at this point. 

I did notice the center of the prime plug has a small hole in the middle but it appears it's made this way for the prime button to be able to release air after priming each push. 

The only thing I can think of is a fuel delivery issue or some unknown electrical issue. Had I had a screwdriver I would've pulled the fuel nozzle in the middle of the carb in the fuel bowl. 

As new as this is I can't see something such as the carb fuel being a issue? 

This is the overhead VALVE TYPE engine and I removed the cover and slowly pulled the pull start coed and watched the valves cycle. 

Hopefully I've given enough information to be able to get this a solution as to what it may be. 

This carb does has some black plastic adjustment knobs but with a it having worked before I didn't bother them as I didn't feel it was necessary. 

Any and all help is appreciated and welcome!


----------



## dtnel (Jan 26, 2020)

Also I have a dropbox link showing the complete snowblower, engine SN and model tag on chassis with all part numbers. 

One thing I forgot to mention was I tried the original and a new spark plug with the same results. 



Here's the dropbox link to the pics I have, 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vg5tbofdlfmvfkr/AABWJYikYwqMJKp7NuxcXX5Ka?dl=0


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

This is a fuel issue. You need to dig farther into the carburetor or replace it.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I may have missed it but did you clean the jet & emulsion tube? Had the same issue with my 2410 and cleaning the ports in the emulsion tube with a small piece of wire got it going again.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF dtnel. This is a Honda carb, but very similar to yours. As said by others, the jets and emulsion tube holes need to be cleaned and in the future, use stabilized fuel.


https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/honda_carb_16100-zf6-w10.asp


----------



## dtnel (Jan 26, 2020)

strtch5881 said:


> This is a fuel issue. You need to dig farther into the carburetor or replace it.


IS this possible without having to mess with fuel adjustments? 

Normally I deal with alot automotive. Diagnostics, Module Reprogramming, Coding, Immobilizer, Security, Key / Keyless Programming, Suspension, Engine, In Depth Engine Analysis & Repair, etc. I learn up on my own as I have time to further my knowledge. Kind of like what I'm doing with this snowblower deal. 

Is there any possible way with these snowblowers to use a air gun and reverse blow in case there's any clog? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

My powermore starts very easily 1st pull. Is the gas line plugged, or carb crudded up from gas not being drained ?


----------



## dtnel (Jan 26, 2020)

Davejb said:


> I may have missed it but did you clean the jet & emulsion tube? Had the same issue with my 2410 and cleaning the ports in the emulsion tube with a small piece of wire got it going again.


There's a gold wide screw in the bottom up inside where the tube would normally be on older models. I was able to blow thru the main fuel port where the inlet line is. I was able to lift up and down on the fuel float to verify the float needle was opening and closing properly. 

I was also able to blow thru the primer line inlet on the carb and it was free flowing as well. 

There's something that I'm thinking I can remove and clean but if I get into removing the block shields, removing needles, etc then I need to find some resources to help me get the carb adjustment back into adjustment properly. 

On my snowblower which is 18yrs old, fires every time I've only replaced the carb once due to surging and it was with a chinese knock off from online, Amazon I believe. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dtnel (Jan 26, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> My powermore starts very easily 1st pull. Is the gas line plugged, or carb crudded up from gas not being drained ?


I removed and let the tank drain thru the line. After removing fuel from carb, attaching fuel line and installing carb it filled with fuel as I confirmed by removed the fuel bowl drain plug which was empty then full after checking. 

Fuel is getting into the carb but from the carb to the engine I'm not having any luck. 

Need to find those ports and clean them. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

dtnel said:


> There's a gold wide screw in the bottom up inside where the tube would normally be on older models. I was able to blow thru the main fuel port where the inlet line is. I was able to lift up and down on the fuel float to verify the float needle was opening and closing properly.
> 
> I was also able to blow thru the primer line inlet on the carb and it was free flowing as well.
> 
> ...


No adjustments will be needed, just drop the bowl, unscrew the jet, and the tube will drop out. I use treated fuel but still had some good gunk built up in the tube ports, this can be done without removing any shielding or plastic covers and takes maybe 5 minutes. The link Grunt posted has some good pics.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

dtnel said:


> then I need to find some resources to help me get the carb adjustment back into adjustment properly.



These are fixed jet carbs, except for idle speed, if your machine has a throttle, there is no air\fuel, low\high speed adjustments to worry about.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would agree that is sounds like a clogged main jet or emulsion tube. if the machine was running last year you might be able to run some copper telephone wire through the main jet and knock anything loose or you may be able to blow it out with some compressed air without removing it. main jets are usually pretty easy to remove but the emulsion tube can sometimes be tricky. you sometimes have to remove the carb knock it loose. if they sit too long with gas in the system they can clog up pretty good. here is one out of a lawn mower i bought in the spring.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I am very experienced rebuilding carbs, from Zenith to Thermoquads, but I must admit, I have had no luck cleaning this style of carb. I have cleaned at least a dozen in the ultrasonic cleaner and wind up just replacing them with new.


----------

